# NYC kitchenette dropped soffit



## masterbuilder (Sep 17, 2021)

The latest NYC building code, requires kitchenettes, (which in nyc are any kitchens under 80 sf, thus not required to have natural light and air) to have a 12" dropped soffit. In other words, if your kitchenette is open to your living room, and no walls surround it, you need to at least have 12" of soffit in the ceiling.  

Anybody familiar with this, and any ways around it?


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 17, 2021)

Odd, does it say where the soffit should be and how wide it should be? Above the wall cabinets, counter, island, stove, sink, over doors or between rooms?
How do you measure the kitchenette if there is no wall?


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2021)

masterbuilder said:


> The latest NYC building code, requires kitchenettes, (which in nyc are any kitchens under 80 sf, thus not required to have natural light and air) to have a 12" dropped soffit. In other words, if your kitchenette is open to your living room, and no walls surround it, you need to at least have 12" of soffit in the ceiling.
> 
> Anybody familiar with this, and any ways around it?



Can you post the wording in the code section


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2021)

What I figured,,, smoke soffit​​
Kitchenette Soffits​A soffit is a drop down portion of ceiling. In a kitchenette it is mandatory to have a minimum 12″ soffit around the perimeter of the kitchenette.









						Kitchen Renovation Rules NYC · Fontan Architecture
					

In most cases, a kitchen renovation will require permits in NYC. Learn about NYC Kitchen renovation rules and protocols.




					fontanarchitecture.com


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2021)

Not sure if this is current wording./ code



			https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/buildings/bldgs_bulletins/bb_2013-001.pdf


----------



## masterbuilder (Sep 17, 2021)

cda said:


> Can you post the wording in the code section


1211.2 Kitchenettes in multiple dwellings.

Except at entrances thereto, every kitchenette in a multiple dwelling shall be surrounded by partitions extending from floor to ceiling, and/or by a soffit dropped 1 foot (305 mm) from the ceiling


----------



## masterbuilder (Sep 17, 2021)

cda said:


> Not sure if this is current wording./ code
> 
> 
> 
> https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/buildings/bldgs_bulletins/bb_2013-001.pdf


yes this is the current rule, and it describes in general the separation between a kitchenette and living space, for the purpose of measuring minimum dimension. I just cant grasp the whole 12" dropped soffit, when required etc. its clearly required in the latest code, but the project I am working on is a prior code, and there is no reference of this soffit in that code.


----------



## e hilton (Sep 17, 2021)

Hang the cabinets under the soffit.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2021)

masterbuilder said:


> yes this is the current rule, and it describes in general the separation between a kitchenette and living space, for the purpose of measuring minimum dimension. I just cant grasp the whole 12" dropped soffit, when required etc. its clearly required in the latest code, but the project I am working on is a prior code, and there is no reference of this soffit in that code.



Is your current job permitted under the prior code ??

What year did they adopt the latest code?


----------



## masterbuilder (Sep 17, 2021)

cda said:


> Is your current job permitted under the prior code ??
> 
> What year did they adopt the latest code?


Yes my current job is permitted to be reviewed under prior code, 1968. Latest code was adapted 2014.  However in NYC there is also a multiple dwelling law and a housing maintenance code that both reference this kitchenette rule, that a kitchenette needs to have walls around it except at the door. Common practice is instead of the walls , Dept of building allows this 12" soffit, which is meant to keep smoke within the kitchenette as it does not have a window for ventilation.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2021)

w
.
1203.4.1.4.  Kitchenettes  in  R  and  I
-
1  occupancies.
Kitchenettes  in  R  or  I
-
1  occupancies  shall  be  provided
with  natural
ventilation  in  accordance  with  Section
1203.4.1.4,  unless  pro
vided  with  exhaust  ventilation  in  accordance  with  the
New
York City Mechanical Code
. Openings providing required natural ventilation shall be windows.
Exception:
Openable skylights may be substituted
for windows provided that:
1.
The kitchenette is on the top
story;
2.
The skylight is 12 inches (305 mm) in its least dimensions;
3.
The skylight is at
least
4 square feet (0.37 m
2
) or one
-
eighth of the area of the kitchenette, which
ever is greater;
and
4.
The skylight provides ventilating openings for at least one
-
half
of its area.
1203.4.1.4.1 Minimum opening.
The minimum openable area to the outdoors shall be 5 percent of the floor area of the
space being ventilated. Every win
dow or other opening providing required natural ven
tilation shall be at least 1 foot (305
mm) wide and at least 3 square feet (0.28 m
2
) in total area, providing a minimum of 1
½
square feet (0.14 m
2
) of openable
area.
Exception:
Skylights shall comply with the
exception of Section 1203.4.1.4.
1203.4.1.4.2  Adjoining  spaces.
Natural  ventilation  fo
r  kitchenettes  shall  not  be  through  openings  off  another  room  or
space.
Exception:
A  kitchenette  may  open  onto  a  par
tially  enclosed  balcony  or  space  above  a  setback  conforming  with
Exception 2 of Section 1203.4.1.2.2.






			PDF.js viewer
		


story;
2.
The skylight is 12 inches (305 mm) in its least dimensions;
3.
The skylight is at
least
4 square feet (0.37 m
2
) or one
-
eighth of the area of the kitchenette, which
ever is greater;
and
4.
The skylight provides ventilating openings for at least one
-
half
of its area.
1203.4.1.4.1 Minimum opening.
The minimum openable area to the outdoors shall be 5 percent of the floor area of the
space being ventilated. Every win
dow or other opening providing required natural ven
tilation shall be at least 1 foot (305
mm) wide and at least 3 square feet (0.28 m
2
) in total area, providing a minimum of 1
½
square feet (0.14 m
2
) of openable
area.
Exception:
Skylights shall comply with the
exception of Section 1203.4.1.4.
1203.4.1.4.2  Adjoining  spaces.
Natural  ventilation  fo
r  kitchenettes  shall  not  be  through  openings  off  another  room  or
space.
Exception:
A  kitchenette  may  open  onto  a  par
tially  enclosed  balcony  or  space  above  a  setback  conforming  with
Exception 2 of Section 1203.4.1.2.2


----------



## masterbuilder (Sep 17, 2021)

cda said:


> Law
> .
> 1203.4.1.4.  Kitchenettes  in  R  and  I
> -
> ...


I get all this, its not about the ventilation or light and air. A kitchenette in nyc is a kitchen that is under 80sf, and it does not need to comply with light and air thus its not considered a habitable space or required to have a window as long as its under 80SF.  What is driving me nuts is this requirement for a 12" soffit. I think its more of a fire and smoke spread device and requirement then anything else. Ill figure it out, ill post on here if I find a definite answer.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2021)

PDF.js viewer
		


Does not appear an exception,,

Except, do I read it if you provide mechanical exhaust???


----------

